
Microsoft pledges $10M to Code.org to expand computer education - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-pledges-10m-to-help-code-org-promote-computer-science-education/
======
baldfat
CNET has the worst ads in tech news. The screen is over 50% ads and videos. I
could barely read it

~~~
racl101
Boy you weren't kidding.

------
vezycash
GitHub, or Lynda should acquire scrimba!

